# Determining the production year on a 92fs



## lostinbaja (Dec 19, 2012)

I recently purchased a Beretta 92F and I would like to determine the production year, is there any way I can determine the production year.


----------



## Ookami86 (Dec 20, 2014)

Try this link - Firearm Technical Data Search


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

On the frame, many have it near the trigger, is a square box with 2 letters. 

Do a google for Beretta/Italian proof marks and you should get the date chart.
(YEA! My image attached)

1945 starts the Roman numeral sequence for 30 years, then AA, AB, AC......BA, BB.... ** see chart as some letters are skipped


My 84 Cheetah has a BH which makes it a 1996 manufacture.


----------



## lostinbaja (Dec 19, 2012)

I can't find proof marks anywhere. I also entered the SN in the "Firearm Technical Data Search" that was previously posted and they had no listing for the SN. I'm going to give Beretta a call tomorrow.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

The picture you attached is not too clear, but it looks like the marks are where they should be - on the front side of the trigger guard where it meets the frame. Right under the slide release button.

There appear to be two proof marks on top with a third date mark right below them. It is a square with 2 letters in it.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I finally checked my 96a1, the marks are on the bottom of the dustcover/picatinny in front of the trigger guard.

square with CI = 2012. 

** silly me, I just noted they skip some letters. OK, Now I have to dig some more.....

CD 2009
CF 2010
CH 2011
CI 2012
CL 2013
CM 2014


----------

